# Abruzzo (Chieti) - In need of a gardener



## Stefy (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi 

I have recently purchased a house in Chieti, Abruzzo and am in desperate need of a gardener! Does anybody have any contacts or has anybody used a gardener which they could recommend to me?

Thanks
Stefy


----------

